# Shipping Wine



## wctisue (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd like to ship bottles of wine to friends as Christmas presents. I know when you go to the post office they quiz you about what's inside the box.


First, what box/container makes for good shipping of one or two bottles of wine?


Second, is there a preferred carrier?


Anything else?


Thanks,


Wayne


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2008)

I use UPS and box it tight with plenty of cushion in there like more cardboard and bubble wrap. I tell them it is jellies and marinades and have never had any broken bottles or trouble.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have shipped USPS before with no problems. They do ask what the contents are, as does UPS. I just tell them its fruit juice..............

They have broken some in shipment (UPS) but have never said anything when they called, they just say it broke, do I want the broken peices, or would I like for them to discard it............ 

I have never done it........ but it's always right there at the tip of my tongue ................

*" What do you mean you broke my wine bottle, it was fruit juice when I sent it.......... why did you put it under conditions where it would ferment?"*</font> 

I guess that wouldn't be the best way to handle it.

however, after having a couple of shipments get broken in transit, I started insuring the contents for $100......... haven't had any break since...


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2008)

UPS automatically insures your package up to $100 for free, AFTER THAT YOU HAVE TO PAY EXTRA.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have never seen that........ It's either not insured, or I can insure it for $100 and up........... 

It never said it was free (computer), but it's only like $1 or so.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2008)

At least thats what Im told every time I ship out wine from Staples who uses UPS.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 13, 2008)

This site sells specialty packaging for shipping wine


http://www.uline.com/BL_5450/Styrofoam-Wine-Shippers?searchedkeywords=styrofoam+shipper+wine+box


----------



## K&GB (Nov 13, 2008)

Glad you started this discussion. We plan to send wine to family all over the country this year. I've been saving those boxes that wine shipments come in, the ones with a 2-bottle shaped insert for the box. Oh, and I've saved a box full of styrafoam peanuts from George for extra cushion.


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 13, 2008)

I just got 2 boxes from George and plan to use all his little peanuts to ship my wine for gifts this year. UPS here I come!!!! WOO HOO


----------



## Frank&Rita (Nov 13, 2008)

I never ship wine cause its not legal here, but if I was going to here is what I would do......put each bottle in a zip lock bag (your going to need some 2 gallon ones) wrap in bubble wrap and then put in a second ziplock bag, you must make sure if it breaks it does not leak, you could be liable for a HAZMAT cleanup and we ain't cheap!! Then use plenty of peanutes, throw in a jar of pickles and label the box pickles. If your shipping to Ramona use Bread and Butter pickles...lol


----------



## Wade E (Nov 13, 2008)

It is not legal anywhere unless you are a bonded winery i believe.


----------



## wctisue (Nov 16, 2008)

Waldo,


Very nice styrofoam packages. Stable, tight fit for the bottles. Will have to get some.


Wayne


----------



## wctisue (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Waldo,


They're on sale!!!


http://www.uline.com/Promotion/MonthlySpecial.aspx?pagename=/Promotion/HTML/en-US/SP194_Wine_shippers.htm


Wayne


----------



## hannabarn (Nov 19, 2008)

I use UPS and label it "crafts"! After all. it is something I made!


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 22, 2008)

It is legal many places to us UPS to ship wines. You just can't ship via the post office. I've shipped lots of marinade in my day.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2008)

Are you sure about that PWP? Cause selling alcohol to a minor is surely illegal and I dont believe that UPS has the insurance to or want to deal with the possibility of being sued for giving alc. to a minor. Im not doughting you but do find it hard to believe but know things down South can get a little funny!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 22, 2008)

Some states can ship to each other....at least the wineries can....

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/Family-Winemakers-Hails-Decision-Overturn/story.aspx?guid={4A214B17-64E1-437A-87B6-C80F79624300}

Free the Grapes is always fighting for these laws to change...

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/Free-Grapes-Massachusetts-Ruling-Could/story.aspx?guid={C471AFDE-B441-4E46-BDCE-252A5E09E3FA}

http://www.familywinemakers.org/

I think we can do what ever we can get away with....I ship to friends....don't label it....I use the Post Office....
Shhhh!!!!!!!......don't tell...




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2008)

I know that Wineries can do it as they are bonded and insured for this reason and I do it to! SHHHHH!



I do not use the USPS though as that would be a federal offense and they would be the 1's to pursue such an issue, I dont think UPS or FedEX would go through too much trouble though unless they felt it was a terrorist attach!
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Rocky_Top (Nov 23, 2008)

If you go to the UPS station they have a giant poster on the wall with the states that you can and can not ship to and from.It does not say anything about being bonded ect. It would not be legalto sell wine. It is not legal to give wine to someone under age. If you ship to someone you meet online you run the risk of shipping to someone under age. I do not know for sure that Wade is of age.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, I found this which absolutely proves that PWP is right.
US *Wine Shipping* Laws


----------



## grapeman (Nov 24, 2008)

Wade that document is about 15 years old now and many laws have changed. It is too complex to figure out. While a winery or distributor may get a permit to ship wine to consumers, it is still technically illegal to ship most wine. Here is FEDEX's policy for shipping from consumer to consumer
http://fedex.com/us/wine/who.html


----------



## Wade E (Nov 24, 2008)

Thats what I thought and thats why I posted what I did earlier before that post until I was told that I was wrong. Who knows?
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Rocky_Top (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, call me a bootlegger. UPS has the same policy. I looked it up on the UPS site. Yet the wall at the UPS station does not mention the licence.


----------

